# Planswift users



## bodean614 (May 31, 2011)

How many muse it to its potential ?? I could use a little advise before I invest hours in learning more about it. What benefit do you gain by using for more than just quantities.


----------



## George Z (Apr 15, 2007)

We are just using it for quantity take off, paying the monthly fee for now.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

One of these days someone will invent a plan reader for specific trades. That would be sweet! With one click to load wall sqft, quantity of doors, etc. 

Haven't been bidding that work much anymore, but I used it for quantity

...


----------



## bodean614 (May 31, 2011)

As a freelance estimator I was just curious if setting up all the pentameters (lotsa time) would be of benefit. ? Getting really busy but don't see the real bennies.


----------

